# Need non-boater for Bassmaster Weekend Series



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I'm looking for a non-boater to link with for the 2009 Ohio Bassmaster Weekend Series. 
I'm already entered for all the events.
If interested my email is [email protected].


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Can first time ABA guys use their own boats or are they relegated to the back seat for a set amount of time?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

whats the cost and schedual??? i was thinking of entering some tourneys?


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I you register for an aba tourny and if you own a boat probably you will share with a non-boater or fish by your self...by any way the guy fishing in the back
is not prmited to fish in front of the boat...also the non-boater most of the time will split gas money for the day...My self I enjoy fishing aba tourneys..
I think they are well organize ..


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Website moderator: Please allow this detailed response. Hopefully it will clear up some misconceptions about the different American Bass Anglers series.

The American Bass Anglers (ABA) organization operates 2 tournament series in Ohio, The American Fishing Tour (ABA / AFT) and the Bassmaster Weekend Series (ABA / BWS).
The ABA / AFT is an individual draw tournament series. An angler enters as a boater or non-boater. The morning of the tournament they are paired together by blind draw. Should a boater not draw a non-boater they fish by themselves. Boaters are guaranteed the use of their boats at all one day tournaments and 2 day Divisional Championship Tournaments. Anglers may enter any tournament as a boater or non-boater, whether it's their first tournament or last tournament. 
*Non-boaters are not guaranteed the front of the boat, but are permitted up front and may run the trolling motor if the boater allows them. * Non-boaters have the right to fish their water for half the fishing day.
Non-boaters are responsible for half the boating expenses for the day.
All anglers entry fees are $70 which includes big bass. The anglers are fishing for the same prize money and points.
There are over 100 divisions and 1,000 tournaments an angler may fish nationwide.
To qualify for the National Championship Tournament an anglers best 4 one day tournaments and 2 day Divisional Championship Tournament (no matter what state they were in) by points are tallied and the top 500 anglers advance to the National Championshipp Tournament. 
*The Regional Tournament format has been eliminated.*

The ABA / BWS is an individual draw tournament series. The anglers enter as boaters or co-anglers. Boaters compete against boaters and co-anglers against co-anglers. Boaters need to be linked with a co-angler or they could be paired boater- boater. A mandatory meeting and partner pairing is held the evening before the tournament. Entry fees are boater $200 and co-angler $100. *Boaters are fishing for a guaranteed first place check of $5,000.*
Co-anglers are responsible for half the boating expenses for the day.
The top 50 boaters and co-anglers from each division advance to one of 4 Regional Tournaments. The top 50 anglers from each Regional Tournament advance to the National Championship Tournament.
*The Boater National Champion advances to the B.A.S.S. Bassmaster Classic.* 

Visit the American Bass Anglers website www.americanbassanglers.com for all series schedules and information or call toll free 888-203-6222.

K. Barry Davis
ABA / AFT Ohio Area Manager


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

*big_b16:* first time ABA anglers may use their boats in both the Bassmaster Weekend Series (BWS) and the American Fishing Tour (AFT).
*sady dog:* BWS $200 boater, $100 co-angler, AFT $70 boater & non-boater.
For schedules visit American Bass Anglers website. 
*Pancho:* In the AFT the non-boater is not banned from the front of the boat. If the boater allows them up front, that's fine. In the BWS the co-angler is banned from the front of the boat except in an emergency. Splitting expenses for day on water is mandatory, boater can decline money.
ABA website:www.americanbassanglers.com, phone toll free 888-203-6222. 
K. Barry Davis, Ohio Area Manager, American Bass Anglers/American Fishing Tour


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I have linked for all BWS tournaments except Alum Creek. Co-anglers contact me if you'd like to link for Alum Creek.


----------

